# My Latest Blue



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

got this off Roy and finally got a strap for it today. Have you tried getting straps bigger than 20mm in anything but black or brown? I wanted a plain blue for not too much money. Finally found one, but it's darker that I expected, but hey whatever!

The dial is absolutly georgeous! Roy's picture makes it look a flat blue but it changes shade with the light, sort of irridecent. Very hard to catch with the camera. I hope you can see what I mean by my picture. I've put Roy's up for comparisson just to show how a different picture can change the look of a watch.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

side by side same watch.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Very nice Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm just sitting here holding it up to the light and tilting it back and forth and watching the dial! I wish I could photograph it better!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

So do I


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

a bit of a better one!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

That about does it Paul,great shot.Shows it off great


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Alex














At least I've got a camera!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

So have I,but its an SLR


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That's what I call a well guarded crown!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Good job it is not a screw down


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PG,

What's the dial number on the front (below the "6")?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Love that blue dial PG it seems to shimmer great wrist shot.

Cheers Mal


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Paul it says japan 7006 -5030T

SHIMMER That's the word, that's exactly what it does!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Paul it says japan 7006 -5030T
> 
> SHIMMER That's the word, that's exactly what it does!


Thanks, mine is 7006-5010T...same blue shimmer but more rectangular crystal.

...and Date Calculator says Oct 1975

Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

My serial starts 39 so Sept '73 Over 30 years Old! I can't stop tilting it in the light and chasing the shimmer round the dial. Sad or what?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Very nice, your choice of strap improves it 100%.

How big is it........the watch?


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I was sorely tempted to buy that myself, I think I sold about three of them when I worked in a jewellers many, many years ago. you have a fine looking watch there.

Regards

Julian


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

I'm not normaly keen on blue dials but that is bloody luverly.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks lads, I love it, best Â£25 I've spent in a long time.

The case is 37 mm 9 -3 and 34 mm 12 - 6.

The crystal is 28 x 26. Oddly I find all square watches look bigger. Lug width is 21mm Strap 22mm (I hate gaps so had to go a mil bigger).


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just noticed yours has 19 Jewels on the dial Paul and mine has 17?









My other 7006 (nov '81) has 19 as well. Did seiko add another two j's between '73 and '75?


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Looks great PG









I was also tempted when it was first listed - now I'm kicking myself

I like your new avatar by the way!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ron,

I kick myself so many times I'm suprised I can walk.









Watches, who'd have 'em?

ME!!!


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Stan

It's a pity that Roy's Shark grain straps don't go up to 22mm. As you Probably know I have a light blue one on my blue Omega and the colour match is perfect.

Regards

Julian


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yeh I did see that Shark but it had to be 22mm (gaps drive me wild). I searched high and low for a cheap 22mm blue strap. Found a few Hirsch at Â£15+ etc but not cheap enogh for me







.

Eventually found a site that listed some but after I ordered he rang me and said they were only avail in black or brown but he'd see what he could do.

emailed me later that day said he'd found a supplier and this one arrived. It's not the best of finishes but at Â£7 not bad, but it does show how good Roy's USA oiled's are, they are far better in quality. I might try it on a black one soon.

The avatar was from something Alex & Jason said HERE

btw Roy how does the back come off?


----------

